# What I think I do



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

[attachment=0:28srquhs]Utah Huners.jpg[/attachment:28srquhs]


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I normally don't like these posters, but this is funny!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow! Down to a "T"!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Lol. I wish that was a little bigger but AWESOME


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Lol. I wish that was a little bigger but AWESOME


Geez Bax! If I had a nickle for every time I've heard that!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. I wish that was a little bigger but AWESOME
> ...


 -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh so true......on all accounts. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I have it as a PowerPoint slide or as a jpeg Bax. let me know and I can email it to you.


----------

